# Whatever happened to Shrimpking?



## basil (2 Feb 2012)

Anyone know whatever happened to Shrimp King?

Had a cracking little site and good selection of decent grade CRS / CBS. Seemed to be everywhere, then dissapeared without trace.....website closed etc. Shame......


----------



## Radik (2 Feb 2012)

No idea, but where one falls another one may arise.


----------



## ghostsword (2 Feb 2012)

Radik said:
			
		

> No idea, but where one falls another one may arise.


there is always hope!! We need a shrimp farm here.


___________________________


----------



## Nelson (2 Feb 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> We need a shrimp farm here.


I reckon there will be one in Walthamstow soon..........


----------



## basil (2 Feb 2012)

nelson said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah....water too hard darn sarth!!


----------



## Wolfenrook (5 Feb 2012)

From my understanding, without posting too much information that he would be unhappy with, serious illness in his family made things difficult for him, customers started getting orders late etc etc.  It's all rather sad really, and if he ever reads this, best wishes Brandon.

Ade


----------



## Piece-of-fish (6 Feb 2012)

Sad story indeed. Must be very serious.
Walthamstow farm is open already guys


----------



## basil (6 Feb 2012)

Look forward to seeing some more pics.........get em up POF!!


----------



## ghostsword (6 Feb 2012)

Will be good to see some good shrimp.


----------

